# Freedom Group buying gun manufacturers



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just got this in an email. Hope it's not accurate. Can anyone verify? If anyone can find out I bet it's SAWMAN. 






Subject: Guess who is buying gun companies? This is scary!!
SOMETHING YOU MAY NOT KNOW THAT IS HAPPENING

Who is buying companies, manufacturing guns ?????
For the last several years a company called The Freedom Group has 
been buying up gun and ammunition manufacturers. Some of the companies are 
Bushmaster, Marlin, Remington, DPMS, Dakota Arms and H&R. Some people 
worry that this Freedom Group is going to control most of the firearms 
companies in the United States. 
If you control the manufacturers you can decide to stop selling to civilians. What a perfect way to control guns. 
Now if you do some digging you will see that The Freedom Group is owned 
By a company called Cerberus Capital Management. Guess who controls 
Cerberus??? GEORGE SOROS !!!!!!!!! One of the most evil men on this planet 
who wants to restrict or ban all civilian guns. 

Please pass this on to all your freedom loving friends. This needs to come out. Why have we not heard about this in the "mainstream" media? I would think this would be BIG news.

(Soros also owns Progressive Insurance) If you don't know who 
George Soros is, you need to do some research. He backed Obama with 
millions of dollars and Obama is a puppet on a string controlled by Soros . 
Send this to every gun owner in America.

>


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Boy I sure hope this is true. I am set very nicely to start replacing all of them in the manufacture of guns. Sure would be nice to have him buy up all of my competition and then shut them down. WHOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! Beers are on me after it's done.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Not true.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/freedom.asp


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I would imagine that most gun manufacturers would do their due diligence and not sell to an entity that would cease operations.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not true.....Linkovich beat me to it. Just found out about snopes. Thanks Linkovich!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

guess who owns a big interest in scopes?when people asked about obama and lady judge, scopes said it wasnt true, read that old george owned part of it. saw supreme court papers where it was true???lady judge he appointed represented him every time.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/s/snopes.htm

For what its worth.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Agree to disagree*

Like a good polisci student, I disagree with anyone who agrees with those whose opinions I oppose.

Both say they are "researchers". So, who pays the power bill?

I prefer to do my own research.

Tom


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*what????*



oldflathead said:


> Like a good polisci student, I disagree with anyone who agrees with those whose opinions I oppose.
> 
> Both say they are "researchers". So, who pays the power bill?
> 
> ...


Sounds like laywer talk to me??:001_huh:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

pcola4 said:


> (Soros also owns Progressive Insurance)


haha... no he does not. publicly traded. and soros isn't on the board or even affiliated with progressive.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Even if it were true, it would open the way for new manufacturers to fill the void...


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

some states have been changing their state laws due to fed gun laws...... sorros doesn't own progressive but another libtard does so no progressive insurance for me....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

BILL_MONEY said:


> sorros doesn't own progressive but another libtard does so no progressive insurance for me....


no one owns progressive. or i should say, no one person owns progressive.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I can tell you Soros does not own Preogressive. So if thats not true I doubt the rest is either.*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya'll are probably thinking of Buffett and Geico.


----------



## adanbarter (Feb 19, 2012)

I think this is informational thread for me. Actually i am in search of the different gun manufacturers. I have recently bought ar 308, so I want to know about its components manufacturers too. 

========================
gun manufacturers[FONT=&quot]


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

This story and variations of it have been going around for a few years now. 95% of the info in all the different versions is pure BS. Like most other conspiracy rumors, there's always a little bit of pretty commonly known "truth" in the story to try and lend the rest of it some credibility.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> haha... no he does not. publicly traded. and soros isn't on the board or even affiliated with progressive.


Even though Progressive is publicly traded, it's managment are lefties or, Progressives. This was brought to my attention some time back and I researched more. They are solidly in the tank for leftist causes, including the first election of BHO, now the re-election. If you're a democrat, this is your insurance company.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Progressive is run by obama lefties who funneled million to his last election campaign, all friends of Soros. That much I know is true, the rest on this topic has been debunked...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

If youre under the impression that "progressive" money goes toward those causes I'm sorry for your misunderstanding. This has come up before. The president of the board uses his own money in ways we may not agree with. But I'm curious to see if anyone can anything about the CEO or anyone else on the board or upper management.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

K-Bill I had all the info at one time, there were 3-4 upper management that gave millions to obama and that is the type people they hire, can't find it now but will keep looking for you. Yes it was their personal money made from the policy holders.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> K-Bill I had all the info at one time, there were 3-4 upper management that gave millions to obama and that is the type people they hire, can't find it now but will keep looking for you. Yes it was their personal money made from the policy holders.


 
*In other words their money? When you pay for a policy whoever sold it to you makes a commision on the premium so that is the same as a salary or any other type of paycheck. It is no longer the company Progressives money it's someones personal capitol and they are free to do with it what they want just as you and I are free to contribute our own money to what we want.*

*I can tell you this, I work as a Progressive agent and I am so so far from a lefty that I'm almost a one armed man. *


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I know for certain that Soros was on the board at one time. I'm sure you can google it KBill and see for yourself.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

over 40% of the nation is a Democrat. That percentage probably extends into those who are in business. If you think you can avoid sending money to democrats based on who you do business with you are going to find yourself pretty upset and no place to buy anything.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I know for certain that Soros was on the board at one time. I'm sure you can google it KBill and see for yourself.


all due respect, sir, that's simply not true.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Old story; made it's way around the net a couple times in the past....totally bogus, but makes good fodder to get the troops riled up


----------

